# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Ещё или еще?

## Rtyom

Вероятно, многие уже давно прочитали, но я хочу спросить, что вы думаете об этой интересной вещи: http://yomaker.narod.ru/nevecher.htm 
Честно говоря, никогда про такую частицу я не слышал и, соответственно, не употреблял. Да и как-то произносить неудобно.   ::

----------


## Ataklena

Наверное, это какой-нибудь безвестный архаизм, имхо. Может, до революции они по-разному писались? Типа "мир" (world) и "мiр" (peace)...   ::

----------


## flowforever

думаю, что сейчас такой частицы уже не существует..и есть только наречие ещё

----------


## Lampada

А как, интересно, это _еще_ произносили?

----------


## Ataklena

-Замолаживает,-сказал ямщик и указал кнутом в хмурое небо.
Молодой поручик Даль получше закутавшись в тулуп, достал блокнот 
и записал:
"Замолаживает- быстро холодает".
  Так родился первый русский толковый словарь В.Даля
-Замолаживает,-повторил ямщик, - холосо бы до вечела доблаться,балин.
Но-о! Посла,мелтвая!   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Честно говоря, никогда про такую частицу я не слышал и, соответственно, не употреблял. Да и как-то произносить неудобно.

 теперь употребляй ))
лол

----------


## Rtyom

> А как, интересно, это _еще_ произносили?

 Раз указывается на безударность частицы, значит, по своим просодическим качествам это слово должно быть энклитикой (т.е. примыкающим к предшествующему ударному) и соответственно очень сильно редуцироваться. Я думаю, что оно в беглой речи походило на "ищи", - грубо говоря. 
Если данная частица сохранила бы свой статус, то она бы входила в класс выделительно-усилительных частиц. Инетересно, когда она подверглась опр

----------

